

Fearless Felix trying to break sound barrier by freely falling from space - chemcoder
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2213679/Felix-Baumgartner--Fearless-Felix-try-break-sound-barrier-free-falling-space.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

======
antidoh
The mission's web site: <http://www.redbullstratos.com/>

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Felix_Baumgartner>

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Kittinger>

